# Bending track



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I was very excited to see the new Garden Railroad magazine because it had an article about bending track, and I am about to lay a lot of track, what a dud, did not explain anything.

Anyways, in the next week or 2 I will be ready to install my second loop, I have never laid this much track at 1 time, and I have 5 ft sections of aluminum track(over 125 ft), no precurved pieces like I had before, I have a dual railbender from RLD hobbies, have used it for small sections of track, not for large curves(between 10-15 ft curves).

I was wondering if anyone who has used a railbender to give me some hints on curves and some tips so I dont mess up.

Thanks for your help.

Tom h


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not used one Tom, but you can always re-bend it! I have a single rail bender and reb-ent my N/S code 250 several times.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You can't mess up Tom. A railbeder will bend track just as easy as UN bend it. As long as you have your road bed done you can just bend to match it. It is that easy. I do it all the time. 
I have a bunch of used track some of it is in 1 ft sections of curves. I can change the curve any time a want. That is what makes the bender worth buying.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

If you know the curve you want to make. You can draw the radius out on the cement, plywood or what ever is handy. 
Just follow the pattern with turning the rail bender in a little after each pass. You get to much curve simply turn the bend around and unbend the rails. 
Make sure you take out the screws on the bottom side of the ties before bending. This makes it now flex track in which you will not replace the screws in the ties.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Tom, 

The thing I found most handy was the "keep parallel" clamp that Train Li supplies. As you are bending the long lengths it holds the rails at one end fixed, so once you have trimmed and fitted it to the previous track the rails don't move (with respect to each other - the inside outside rail thing). Then trim and fit the ends to the next piece, clamp and bend away. 

Harder to write and explain than do.. What I'm trying to say is that the inside rail can 'expand' at either end, the clamp forces it to just one end so its easier to deal with as you make final adjustments. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

So if the track is flex track. Does the rail bender put a permanent curve in the rails ? 
John D. 
Chuff n Stuff RR 
Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yes, it will stay unless you bend it back. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By johnsteam on 04 Sep 2010 02:18 PM 
So if the track is flex track. Does the rail bender put a permanent curve in the rails ? 
John D. 
Chuff n Stuff RR 
Canada 
I have bent and un bent standard curves that I have found on E bay. The price was right and I bought used fractory curved track. I use my Train Li bender to widen the bend of the factory track.

I think they were 8 FT curves.

With a double rail bender you change anything you to have on hand to anything that will fit your need. That means you can use any track that is a bargin for you if the price is right. 

JJ


----------

